# Humax Digital Quality



## jaybird28 (Dec 26, 2005)

Is my new Humax Series 2 DVD w/ DVR a machine I can rely on for the best quality in retail rental movies or should I just view it as a recording machine "In the other room" from the main "Plasma" viewing area?????


----------

